# Pro Racing pub quiz



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jul 2015)

I had thought about starting this during the Tour but then decided to have another beer instead, but the doping quiz linked by @Slioch has spurred me to start this thread.

There have been quite a few new posters in Pro Racing section of late and I thought it would be good to start a thread that would allow people to post pub quiz-style questions about a Pro Racing and others to either show-off their deep knowledge of the peloton or their deep ability to search google; either way everyone would learn a bit more, and it might actually be a bit of fun rather than the usual tedium of whether Froome looks like an alien or if Quintana would have won the Tour if he'd been a 6 foot Kenyan 

I'm not too bothered if the answers are correct either, but it would probably help 

Answers which provoke argument/challenge are welcome as long as it's kept good-natured.

There is no need to answer correctly before asking the next question so feel free to fire in, as long as you copy the question you are replying to when giving the answer or it might get a bit confusing!

And even if you don't know the answer and it's just a general question, then feel free to ask. But it has to be a question that can be answered and not along the lines of "why do riders form echelons?" as those kind of questions warrant threads of their own...this is more pro racing pub quiz, as per the title.

I'll kick off:

Who was the first North American to wear the yellow jersey in the Tour de France?


----------



## Mattonsea (31 Jul 2015)

Greg Lemond I think .


----------



## HertzvanRental (31 Jul 2015)

It was a Canadian, but I can't remember his name!! Think it began with an "S"


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jul 2015)

As I'm on line is googling allowed  or have I just cheated . would never had got the answer won't spoil it for others


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jul 2015)

13 rider said:


> As I'm on line is googling allowed  or have I just cheated . would never had got the answer won't spoil it for others





Marmion said:


> ...either show-off their deep knowledge of the peloton or their deep ability to search google


It would probably be better if not goggle but no reason not to.

Even if, like above, people put forward "Canadian starting with S" replies it might help others get the answer without google...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jul 2015)

Mattonsea said:


> Greg Lemond I think .


Good guess, but no...


HertzvanRental said:


> It was a Canadian, but I can't remember his name!! Think it began with an "S"


Getting hotter. In that both are correct, he was Canadian and his surname begins with S


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jul 2015)

Alex stieda 1986 ( showing off my Google skills) could not hold in any longer


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Jul 2015)

13 rider said:


> Alex stieda 1986 ( showing off my Google skills) could not hold in any longer



You need to quote the question you numpty


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You need to quote the question you numpty


We'll let him off this time


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Jul 2015)

Q2) How many British riders have worn the yellow jersey at the TDF?


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Q2) How many British riders have worn the yellow jersey at the TDF?


Do Kenyans count


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Jul 2015)

13 rider said:


> Do Kenyans count



I would think so, they have schools and all that now you know


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Q2) How many British riders have worn the yellow jersey at the TDF?


No googling this time just an uneducated guess
6 
C froome ,B Wiggins, c Broadman, T Simpson, r miller,s yates


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Q2) How many British riders have worn the yellow jersey at the TDF?



I can think of Froome, Wiggins, Boardman, D Millar, Yates, Simpson but I'm not sure if both Millars (R & D) did, or anyone else that I haven't thought of.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Jul 2015)

13 rider said:


> No googling this time just an uneducated guess
> 6
> C froome ,B Wiggins, c Broadman, T Simpson, r miller,s yates



Your list of riders is wrong


----------



## HertzvanRental (31 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Your list of riders is wrong


I think it's 6, but David Miller, not Robert


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Jul 2015)

HertzvanRental said:


> I think it's 6, but David Miller, not Robert



That's correct - unless someone comes along and proves otherwise


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2015)

It wasn't David Miller, whoever he is he never won a maillot jaune, but David Millar definitely did.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Q2) How many British riders have worn the yellow jersey at the TDF?





13 rider said:


> No googling this time just an uneducated guess
> 6
> C froome ,B Wiggins, c Broadman, T Simpson, r miller,s yates


Should have just stuck with the number tried to be to clever
Honestly I meant David Miller


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> It wasn't David Miller, whoever he is he never won a maillot jaune, but David Millar definitely did.



True, but misspelings are allowed on t'interweb


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2015)

So is it six spelled correctly, six spelled incorrectly, or some other number?


----------



## 400bhp (31 Jul 2015)

4


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2015)

400bhp said:


> 4



More than that, 'cos it's definitely Froome, Wiggins, Boardman, Yates, Simpson and David Millar at least.

Am I right in thinking Boardman and D MIllar won yellow in the prologue TT?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jul 2015)

I think we have got it right - 6
Simpson
Boardman
Yates
D. Millar
Wiggins
Froomedog


----------



## roadrash (31 Jul 2015)

next question please, quizmaster marmion.....


----------



## Slioch (31 Jul 2015)

Robert Millar won the polka dot jersey in 1984. Which professional team was he racing for?


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jul 2015)

I seem to remember R Millar riding for a Peugeot team in that era son that my guess


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jul 2015)

Slioch said:


> Robert Millar won the polka dot jersey in 1984. Which professional team was he racing for?


It was 'Peugeot' as per previous answer but I also think the proper title included Michelin and I think Esso - he said, having gone upstairs to look at his retro jersey  Although until I looked at it I would have sworn it was Shell and not Esso. Ho-hum.


----------



## Slioch (31 Jul 2015)

Peugeot's spot on. I'm not sure about the Michelin/Esso extra bits without resorting to Google, so happy to take your word on that.

I think Peugeot pulled put of team sponsorship shortly after 1984, which was a shame for one of the major bike manufacturers of the time.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jul 2015)

Ok, as this is a pub quiz. Name 5 Colombian cyclists who have ridden in a Grand Tour.

No right or wrong unless they are a) not Colombian and b) have not ridden a GT. 

Fire on until someone asks something better...


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Ok, as this is a pub quiz. Name 5 Colombian cyclists who have ridden in a Grand Tour.
> 
> No right or wrong unless they are a) not Colombian and b) have not ridden a GT.
> 
> Fire on until someone asks something better...


Two from this years tour Quintana and the superbly named winner anacona struggling after them


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Jul 2015)

13 rider said:


> Two from this years tour Quintana and the superbly named winner anacona struggling after them



Uran


----------



## Slioch (31 Jul 2015)

Herrera


----------



## 400bhp (31 Jul 2015)

Hererra
Uran
Quintana
Quintana youngster
Anacona
chavez


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Uran


that is one


Slioch said:


> Herrera


that is 2


400bhp said:


> Hererra
> Uran
> Quintana
> Quintana youngster
> ...


that is 6

I asked for 5


----------



## themosquitoking (31 Jul 2015)

400bhp said:


> Hererra
> Uran
> Quintana
> Quintanino
> ...


----------



## 400bhp (31 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> that is one
> 
> that is 2
> 
> ...



Just showing off


----------



## Berk on a Bike (31 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Ok, as this is a pub quiz. Name 5 Colombian cyclists who have ridden in a Grand Tour.
> 
> No right or wrong unless they are a) not Colombian and b) have not ridden a GT.
> 
> Fire on until someone asks something better...


Julian Arredondo
Janier Acevedo
Darwin Atapuma
Carlos Betancur
Sergio Henao


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jul 2015)

Name The Clasics


----------



## Berk on a Bike (31 Jul 2015)

1000 Guineas, 2000 Guineas, Oaks, Derby, St Leger

Pissed it.


----------



## Slioch (31 Jul 2015)

US Open, US PGA, British Open, and The Masters?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Name The Clasics


Nah, you're all thinking of classics, the question's about Clasics. Jim Clasic and Sonia Clasic, née Schtrumpelbaum. 

Did I win?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jul 2015)

I do not think this thread is gonna work.


----------



## Slioch (31 Jul 2015)

If it's "The Monuments", then the ones I can remember at this time of night after the best part of a bottle of Merlot are...
Paris Roubaix
Milan San Remo
Liege Baston Liege
ermmmm
And the other one


----------



## Berk on a Bike (1 Aug 2015)

Slioch said:


> If it's "The Monuments", then the ones I can remember at this time of night after the best part of a bottle of Merlot are...
> Paris Roubaix
> Milan San Remo
> Liege Baston Liege
> ...


Tour of Flanders and Il Lombardia


----------



## Berk on a Bike (1 Aug 2015)

Who was the last man to win the world championship road race in his own country?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Aug 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Who was the last man to win the world championship road race in his own country?



That's easy without googling: Ballan in 2008 - can't remember the exact location - but it was also an Italian 1-2 with Cunego.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Aug 2015)

Who was the first Japanese rider to complete the Tour de France?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (1 Aug 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Who was the first Japanese rider to complete the Tour de France?



That Europcar Rider, Abashiro (spelling? - I am not using Google here)??


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (1 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> Name The Clasics



'Zat like The Iliad and so on??


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Who was the first Japanese rider to complete the Tour de France?


Good question, I thought I knew the answer and on checking discovered I was wrong and at the same time discovered how good a question it was.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Aug 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> That Europcar Rider, Abashiro (spelling? - I am not using Google here)??



Half correct, although it's Arashiro (Yukiya) and Fumiyuki Beppu also completed the Tour that year (2009) 

Yes, it was a bit of a trick question...


----------



## Foghat (1 Aug 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Yes, it was a bit of a trick question...



Arashiro got over the line first though!


----------



## Foghat (1 Aug 2015)

Who was the last yellow jersey to ride away from the whole Tour de France, and win the stage, on an échappé longer than just a final climb?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2015)

Foghat said:


> Who was the last yellow jersey to ride away from the whole Tour de France, and win the stage, on an échappé longer than just a final climb?


Hinault?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2015)

What was the name of the rider who won the Tour of Flanders and was then part of an espionage underground war effort that smuggled documents by bike resulting in him being arrested and sentenced to death, and who then went on to win Paris-Roubaix after being saved from execution due to the war ending?

History lesson #1


----------



## Bobby Mhor (1 Aug 2015)

I ain't going to Google 

interesting thread


----------



## themosquitoking (1 Aug 2015)

Foghat said:


> Who was the last yellow jersey to ride away from the whole Tour de France, and win the stage, on an échappé longer than just a final climb?


Merckx?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (1 Aug 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Merckx?



Bless you!


----------



## themosquitoking (1 Aug 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Bless you!


I'm hoping echappe means escape and that i spelled Eddies name right (not using google). I can't imagine i'm correct with my answer but i wanted it to be more romantic than LA or some other such nobber.


----------



## Foghat (1 Aug 2015)

Not Hinault, not Merckx.

Definitely a worthy rider, though.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Aug 2015)

Foghat said:


> Who was the last yellow jersey to ride away from the whole Tour de France, and win the stage, on an échappé longer than just a final climb?



Indurain?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2015)

Foghat said:


> Not Hinault, not Merckx.
> 
> Definitely a worthy rider, though.


Oscar Pereiro?

edit - bollocks, just submitted reply and then realised he didn't win the breakway which resulted in him winning the Tour


----------



## Foghat (1 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Indurain?



I don't recall him doing any successful (or otherwise) long lone breaks while in yellow, although he may have ridden away on a final climb in yellow.....



Marmion said:


> Oscar Pereiro?
> 
> edit - bollocks, just submitted reply and then realised he didn't win the breakway which resulted in him winning the Tour



And he wasn't in yellow either!

To be clear, I mean successful long lone breaks by the yellow jersey (not just the guy who ended up winning the Tour).


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2015)

Foghat said:


> And he wasn't in yellow either!
> 
> To be clear, I mean successful long lone breaks by the yellow jersey (not just the guy who ended up winning the Tour).



Ah, righto. No idea


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2015)

What about Carlos Sastre? I'm fairly sure he went on the offensive when in yellow.

To be honest I'm probably just going to keep posting all the names of Tour winners until I get it right


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Aug 2015)

Foghat said:


> Who was the last yellow jersey to ride away from the whole Tour de France, and win the stage, on an échappé longer than just a final climb?





Marmion said:


> What about Carlos Sastre? I'm fairly sure he went on the offensive when in yellow.
> 
> To be honest I'm probably just going to keep posting all the names of Tour winners until I get it right



@Marmion - good idea

Fignon


----------



## themosquitoking (1 Aug 2015)

Tony Martin?


----------



## HertzvanRental (1 Aug 2015)

Was it Landis?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2015)

OK, my comment above re Pereiro reminded me that he won the overall GC without having won a stage; there are 5 other riders who have won the overall but not won a stage in the year they won the overall - but 4 of them won stages in other years.

There is only one rider who won the overall and who never won a single stage at the Tour...who?

I'll think of some more non-Tour questions later....


----------



## Foghat (1 Aug 2015)

Fignon it was. 1989, Stage 18 Bourg d'Oisans to Villard de Lans, in a thoroughly gripping Tour.

A quarter of a century since the last big yellow jersey exploit......


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2015)

Name the Scottish rider who won the Peace Race in 1952.


----------



## Archie (1 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> Name 5 Colombian cyclists who have ridden in a Grand Tour..


Mauricio Soler deserves a mention as a former KoM TdeF winner. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/http:/ww...l-coming-to-terms-with-life-after-retirement/

Plus Santiago Botero, also mentioned in the article as a KoM TdeF winner. 

Luis Herrera, who won all three KoM Grand Tour competitions. 

Víctor Hugo Peña, first Colombian yellow jersey. 

And of course Nairo Quintana, the first Colombian grand tour winner.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2015)

Archie said:


> Mauricio Soler deserves a mention as a former KoM TdeF winner.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/http:/ww...l-coming-to-terms-with-life-after-retirement/
> 
> ...


good choices


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> Name the Scottish rider who won the Peace Race in 1952.



Sean Connery


----------



## HertzvanRental (1 Aug 2015)

Archie said:


> Mauricio Soler deserves a mention as a former KoM TdeF winner.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/http:/ww...l-coming-to-terms-with-life-after-retirement/
> 
> ...


Was there not a guy named Fabio Parra that raced in the Herrera era?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Sean Connery


Close. But that's a no.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2015)

HertzvanRental said:


> Was there not a guy named Fabio Parra that raced in the Herrera era?


There was, he was great.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> Close. But that's a no.



Bugger, he's the only Scot I know from that era, someone else will have to steel my thunder on this one.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Bugger, he's the only Scot I know from that era, someone else will have to steel my thunder on this one.


LOL


----------



## Foghat (1 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> There is only one rider who won the overall and who never won a single stage at the Tour...who?



Roger Walkowiak?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2015)

Foghat said:


> Roger Walkowiak?


correct


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Bugger, he's the only Scot I know from that era, someone else will have to steel my thunder on this one.



My Grandpa?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (2 Aug 2015)

Ian Steel...

only got that since I read this very recently HERE

Some good info HERE


----------



## Bobby Mhor (2 Aug 2015)

More Ian Steel in this clip HERE

I assume it my turn to ask?
If not, here goes anyway..


Name the three British riders who have ridden in the British national champion’s jersey in the same team as Lance Armstrong?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Aug 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> I assume it my turn to ask?



Anyone can ask a question at any time. There is no "answer correctly then it's your go" protocol. We're freestylin'


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Aug 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Name the three British riders who have ridden in the British national champion’s jersey in the same team as Lance Armstrong?



Sean Yates, Brian Smith and Roger Hammond


----------



## Bobby Mhor (2 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> Sean Yates, Brian Smith and Roger Hammond


Uncanny,
in the same order I wrote them down...
You win today's kudos..


----------



## Dayvo (2 Aug 2015)

The fewest number of cyclists to complete the T de F. How many?

And guess, if you don't know, don't google.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Aug 2015)

Dayvo said:


> The fewest number of cyclists to complete the T de F. How many?
> 
> And guess, if you don't know, don't google.



134 (I'm going modern day, not early days when only a handful started anyway)


----------



## Bobby Mhor (2 Aug 2015)

122


----------



## Dayvo (2 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 134 (I'm going modern day, not early days when only a handful started anyway)



Waaay out: and it's a looong time ago.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Aug 2015)

Dayvo said:


> The fewest number of cyclists to complete the T de F. How many?
> 
> And guess, if you don't know, don't google.


12?


----------



## Dayvo (2 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> 12?



Nope.


----------



## Dayvo (2 Aug 2015)

Shall I tell you or do you want to have 196(?) guesses?


----------



## coffeejo (2 Aug 2015)

50


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Aug 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Shall I tell you or do you want to have 196(?) guesses?


12 must be close. I'm fairly sure the editions just after WW1 had close to single figures so I went with 12

11? 
10?


----------



## Dayvo (2 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> 50



Lower.


----------



## Dayvo (2 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> 12 must be close. I'm fairly sure the editions just after WW1 had close to single figures so I went with 12
> 
> 
> 10?



A winner!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1919_Tour_de_France#General_classification

and there was almost a day's difference between the 1st and 10th finisher.


----------



## Dayvo (2 Aug 2015)

1919 was also the first time the yellow jersey was used.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Aug 2015)

Dayvo said:


> A winner!
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1919_Tour_de_France#General_classification
> 
> and there was almost a day's difference between the 1st and 10th finisher.


It really was a tour round the perimeter of France that one!
And the last man home was also the amateur winner.


----------



## Dayvo (2 Aug 2015)

Last mention of this tour: have a look at those stage distances! 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1919_Tour_de_France#Results


----------



## Mattonsea (2 Aug 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Last mention of this tour: have a look at those stage distances!
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1919_Tour_de_France#Results


Puts the modern day peloton in the shade.know wonder some took the train .


----------



## rich p (3 Aug 2015)

Name the top 5 British race winners in terms of races won. Professionals only.


----------



## Legs (3 Aug 2015)

Archie said:


> Mauricio Soler deserves a mention as a former KoM TdeF winner.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/http:/ww...l-coming-to-terms-with-life-after-retirement/
> 
> ...



Oliverio Rincon must be a good candidate for the list - won stages in all three GTs including an epic stage in the 1993 Tour, the first that I followed fantatically (Andorra?)


----------



## Legs (3 Aug 2015)

Legs said:


> Oliverio Rincon must be a good candidate for the list - won stages in all three GTs including an epic stage in the 1993 Tour, the first that I followed fantatically (Andorra?)



Also Chepe Gonzalez, twice Giro green jersey winner in the 1990s, Hernan Buenahora (think he got a top 10 in the Tour?) and the minuscule Nelson Rodriguez beating Piotr Ugrumov at Val Thorens in the 1994 Tour...


----------



## Legs (3 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> Name the top 5 British race winners in terms of races won. Professionals only.



As a bit of a stab in the dark, I'll say
Mark Cavendish
Chris Boardman
Malcolm Elliott
Barry Hoban
Nicole Cooke


----------



## rich p (3 Aug 2015)

Shame on me, but I meant men only!
You've got 3 right but not Hoban, or Cooke obvs, by my criterion)


----------



## Legs (3 Aug 2015)

Gotta be between Wiggins, Dave Millar and Simpson for the other two..?


----------



## rich p (3 Aug 2015)

Legs said:


> Gotta be between Wiggins, Dave Millar and Simpson for the other two..?


Indeed it is. Which one will you dump?


----------



## Legs (3 Aug 2015)

Wow! Stab in the dark, I'd drop Wiggins, cos (apart from winning everything under the sun in 2012) I don't remember him winning very many little races.


----------



## rich p (3 Aug 2015)

Legs said:


> Wow! Stab in the dark, I'd drop Wiggins, cos (apart from winning everything under the sun in 2012) I don't remember him winning very many little races.


Bad luck! It was Simpson you shudda dropped!
Wiggo won more than you think!

1.Cav 133 wins
2.Boardman 41
3.Wiggins 33
=4.Elliott 31
=4. D Millar 31


----------



## Buddfox (3 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> Bad luck! It was Simpson you shudda dropped!
> Wiggo won more than you think!
> 
> 1.Cav 133 wins
> ...



Where would Nicole Cooke feature on this scale?


----------



## rich p (3 Aug 2015)

Buddfox said:


> Where would Nicole Cooke feature on this scale?


Dunno!


----------



## Buddfox (3 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> Dunno!



77 wins, according to a quick scan of her Wikipedia page


----------



## Legs (3 Aug 2015)

I think that the men's and women's combined would be
1 Mark Cavendish
2 Nicole Cooke
3 Emma Pooley
4 Chris Boardman
5 Bradley Wiggins


----------



## smutchin (3 Aug 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Last mention of this tour: have a look at those stage distances!
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1919_Tour_de_France#Results



Looking at the pic of Firmin Lambot on that page brings another question to mind - one for which I admit I had to look up the answer myself:

When were variable gears first used in the Tour de France?

(It's a question for which there are multiple answers depending on how you understand the term 'variable gears' but I'm thinking of derailleur systems specifically. Bonus points for alternative answers.)


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> It was Simpson you shudda dropped!



OT, but have you suddenly become a Noo Joisey Mafiosi?


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2015)

smutchin said:


> Looking at the pic of Firmin Lambot on that page brings another question to mind - one for which I admit I had to look up the answer myself:
> 
> When were variable gears first used in the Tour de France?
> 
> (It's a question for which there are multiple answers depending on how you understand the term 'variable gears' but I'm thinking of derailleur systems specifically. Bonus points for alternative answers.)



Derailleurs have been around for donkey's years, late 1800s, and other variable gears before that, but I don't think they were legal for racing until the 1930s. God knows on the TdF though - you'd have thought as soon as they were legal, but I bet it isn't. 1936? ('cos I know they were on the Giro by then)


----------



## rich p (3 Aug 2015)

HF2300 said:


> OT, but have you suddenly become a Noo Joisey Mafiosi?


Yous fark wit me, yous fark wit my family...


----------



## Dayvo (3 Aug 2015)

smutchin said:


> Looking at the pic of Firmin Lambot on that page brings another question to mind - one for which I admit I had to look up the answer myself:
> 
> When were variable gears first used in the Tour de France?
> 
> (It's a question for which there are multiple answers depending on how you understand the term 'variable gears' but I'm thinking of derailleur systems specifically. Bonus points for alternative answers.)



I know fixed/single gear bikes were used for the first 30+-/- years of the TdeF. I'd guess derailleur/variable gears were introduced mid/late 30s.


----------



## smutchin (3 Aug 2015)

Yup - good guess @HF2300 but one year out - 1937 according to my sources. Only flip-flop hubs were allowed until then.

Good old UCI.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2015)

smutchin said:


> Yup - good guess @HF2300 but one year out - 1937 according to my sources. Only flip-flop hubs were allowed until then.
> 
> Good old UCI.



Ah, OK. That's interesting. UCI - never knowingly ahead of the times. Though might it have been the TdF organisation that were the stick in the muds?


----------



## The Couch (11 Aug 2015)

Who was the rider that spent the most time in an escape during this Tour de France?


----------



## The Couch (11 Aug 2015)

In 1975 Walter Godefroot was the first (Belgian) to win on the Champs-Elysees. After him 8 other Belgians managed to repeat that, who was the last (most recent) to win there?


----------



## The Couch (11 Aug 2015)

How many times did a team led by Patrick Lefevre dominate (take all 3 places on) the Paris Roubaix podium?
Extra points, if you can guess the years as well


----------



## AndyRM (11 Aug 2015)

The Couch said:


> In 1975 Walter Godefroot was the first (Belgian) to win on the Champs-Elysees. After him 8 other Belgians managed to repeat that, who was the last (most recent) to win there?



Boonen or Steegmans? Steegmans I think.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Aug 2015)

The Couch said:


> Who was the rider that spent the most time in an escape during this Tour de France?



Do you mean over the total race, or the longest breakaway win?


----------



## smutchin (11 Aug 2015)

The Couch said:


> Who was the rider that spent the most time in an escape during this Tour de France?



Dammit, I know this one... I know it's one of you lowlanders, but I can't recall which one. Not GVA or Vanmarcke though. I know Vanbilsen spent a lot of time in breaks but I don't think it's him either.

Hmmmm...


----------



## The Couch (11 Aug 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Boonen or Steegmans? Steegmans I think.


Very nice


----------



## The Couch (11 Aug 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Do you mean over the total race, or the longest breakaway win?


Total race


----------



## AndyRM (11 Aug 2015)

The Couch said:


> Total race





Spoiler



Pauwels?


----------



## AndyRM (11 Aug 2015)

Spoiler



Or Bardet?


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2015)

Pauwels! Of course! (Are the spoiler tags necessary?)

Bardet got the overall combativity prize though.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Aug 2015)

smutchin said:


> Pauwels! Of course! (Are the spoiler tags necessary?)
> 
> Bardet got the overall combativity prize though.



Probably not. Didn't want to stop other guesses is all.

I'd managed to miss that about Bardet. Chapeau young man!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Aug 2015)

Aye it was Pauwels, I knew that because Brian Smith tweeted asking why Bardet had got the overall combativity when Pauwels had been the rider who had spent most on the time in breakaways - I suggested it was something to do with being French. Perish the thought...


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2015)

The Giro combativity prize is decided by an objective points system. The Tour combativity prize is decided subjectively by an all-French jury.

Do the math, as they say.

http://inrng.com/2013/07/the-combativity-prize-tour-de-france/


----------



## The Couch (12 Aug 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Pauwels?


Indeed, he spend about 17h20 in an escape, compared to 2nd place Perichon 16h52 and 3rd place 16h40 De Gendt

So even if they wanted to keep it French, they could have gone for Perichon as well... but I guess it was maybe a sort of consolidation price after being forced to wear the polka dot jersey in the last stage to the Champs-Elysees (i.e. when all the pictures are taken), while you're only number 3 in the standings


----------



## The Couch (12 Aug 2015)

The Couch said:


> How many times did a team led by Patrick Lefevre dominate (take all 3 places on) the Paris Roubaix podium?
> Extra points, if you can guess the years as well


Hint: it was spread across 2 millennia and each edition was won by another rider


----------



## The Couch (12 Aug 2015)

One more to keep the action going:
How many Tour de France winners died in WW1?


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2015)

The Couch said:


> How many Tour de France winners died in WW1?



Good question. I thought it was only one, but I looked it up to check and it's more than that.


----------



## SWSteve (12 Aug 2015)

smutchin said:


> The Giro combativity prize is decided by an objective points system. The Tour combativity prize is decided subjectively by an all-French jury.
> 
> Do the math, as they say.
> 
> http://inrng.com/2013/07/the-combativity-prize-tour-de-france/




I believe Daniel Friebe used to serve on a panel for the combative the prize - however this may not have been for TdF, instead another GT


----------



## SWSteve (12 Aug 2015)

Re: TdF winner in WWI I'm going to guess 7


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Aug 2015)

The Couch said:


> How many times did a team led by Patrick Lefevre dominate (take all 3 places on) the Paris Roubaix podium?
> Extra points, if you can guess the years as well





The Couch said:


> Hint: it was spread across 2 millennia and each edition was won by another rider



Twice? Mapei - Museeuw and Tafi? Although I thought that was mid-late 90s so someone else in the 2000s as well. So maybe 3 times? No idea who 3rd would have been.


----------



## HF2300 (12 Aug 2015)

The Couch said:


> One more to keep the action going:
> How many Tour de France winners died in WW1?



3


----------



## themosquitoking (12 Aug 2015)

The Couch said:


> One more to keep the action going:
> How many Tour de France winners died in WW1?


I'll take 4 then.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Aug 2015)

The Couch said:


> One more to keep the action going:
> How many Tour de France winners died in WW1?


I know the name of one - Lucien Petit-Breton - he died on my birth date, although over 50 years before I was born


----------



## The Couch (12 Aug 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> I'll take 4 then.


Yep, 1996, 1998, 1999 and 2001


----------



## The Couch (12 Aug 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Re: TdF winner in WWI I'm going to guess 7


That's a bit much (luckily)


----------



## themosquitoking (12 Aug 2015)

The Couch said:


> Yep, 1996, 1998, 1999 and 2001


I think i answered a different question but i'll take a win as a win.


----------



## The Couch (13 Aug 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> I think i answered a different question but i'll take a win as a win.


Oops 


HF2300 said:


> 3


Yep, Faber (the first foreigner to win the Tour), Petit-Breton (who actually died in a car accident, but at the front lines) and Labize (who needed a lot of bad luck happen to Faber to win his Tour)


----------



## The Couch (13 Aug 2015)

Who held the solo-record of most Tour de France victories for the longest time (so before another managed to tie it)?

FYI, I am talking GC wins, not stage wins


----------



## Aravis (13 Aug 2015)

The Couch said:


> Who held the solo-record of most Tour de France victories for the longest time (so before another managed to tie it)?


Playing fair and not looking it up, we have Anquetil's 5th in 1964 tied by Merckx in '74 (10 years). His 4th in 1963 was tied in 1972.

I think Sylvere Maes won his third in 1939, matched by Bobet in 1955, which would make 16 years. But I've a feeling someone may've won three before that. So whoever that was is probably the winner.

---------------

Wiggins and Froome scored a UK 1-2 in Paris in 2012. By my reckoning there have been 7 other national 1-2s since WW2. How many can you name?


----------



## smutchin (13 Aug 2015)

Aravis said:


> I think Sylvere Maes won his third in 1939, matched by Bobet in 1955, which would make 16 years. But I've a feeling someone may've won three before that. So whoever that was is probably the winner.



I know one of the early generation won three, so I presume it's him. Can't recall his name though. I can't get Octave Lapize and Firmin Lambot out of my head, but I think that's just because I like the names - neither of them won it three times.

Although, with reference to @The Couch's earlier question, Lapize is one of the riders killed in the First World War.


----------



## The Couch (13 Aug 2015)

It's indeed someone who won it 3 times (beating Petit-Breton's record) in the early days (and so without WW1 he might have gotten more).
He was also the 3rd foreigner to win the Tour

Actually Maes only won it twice (although he left the 1937 Tour while leading the GC and so might have won 3), but it's indeed Bobet who broke the "solo-lead"
(but still... pretty impressive knowledge already shown by you guys)


----------



## smutchin (13 Aug 2015)

The Couch said:


> Actually Maes only won it twice



I didn't think he'd won it three times, but I didn't want to say anything because I assumed @Aravis was speaking from superior knowledge. 

OK, I'm going to throw in another question:
Which double Tour winner did Henri Desgrange give the nickname Butterfly because of his sticking out ears?


----------



## Aravis (13 Aug 2015)

smutchin said:


> I didn't think he'd won it three times, but I didn't want to say anything because I assumed @Aravis was speaking from *superior knowledge*.


Not at all. When trying to picture the list in my mind the presence of the other Maes was a bit misleading/distracting and I decided to take a risk. Something like that anyway. I still haven't looked.


----------



## The Couch (17 Aug 2015)

smutchin said:


> OK, I'm going to throw in another question:
> Which double Tour winner did Henri Desgrange give the nickname Butterfly because of his sticking out ears?


Robic?



The Couch said:


> Who held the solo-record of most Tour de France victories for the longest time (so before another managed to tie it)?
> 
> FYI, I am talking GC wins, not stage wins


Hint: it's a Belgian, who spread his 3 victories before and after WW1, his second win he lead the Tour from day 1 till the end 
(if no one has it in the coming days, I'll share the answer)

Another one to go at:
There are 6 men holding the win-record (3 wins) in the Tour de Flanders:
A. Buysse, E. Leman, J Museeuw, T. Boonen and F. Cancellara
Who is the missing guy? 
(a small hint to start.. a big name in the history)


----------



## HF2300 (17 Aug 2015)

If it's a big name in history I'm tempted to say Merckx, but I think he only won two. Or did you mean Ronde van Vlaanderen history specifically?


----------



## smutchin (17 Aug 2015)

If it's not Merckx, it must be Roger de Vlaeminck...

Unless it's Rik van Looy


----------



## smutchin (17 Aug 2015)

The Couch said:


> Robic?



Robic was after Desgrange's time. He did have very sticking out ears though.


----------



## The Couch (17 Aug 2015)

HF2300 said:


> If it's a big name in history I'm tempted to say Merckx, but I think he only won two. Or did you mean Ronde van Vlaanderen history specifically?





smutchin said:


> If it's not Merckx, it must be Roger de Vlaeminck...
> 
> Unless it's Rik van Looy


It's not Merckx (2x) ...nor Monsieur Paris Roubaix (1x)... nor Van Looy (2x)... and I'll save you it' also not Rik Van Steenbergen either (2x)

It's actually an Italian


----------



## The Couch (17 Aug 2015)

smutchin said:


> Robic was after Desgrange's time. He did have very sticking out ears though.


One last try... Magne?


----------



## smutchin (17 Aug 2015)

The Couch said:


> It's not Merckx (2x) ...nor Monsieur Paris Roubaix (1x)... nor Van Looy (2x)... and I'll save you it' also not Rik Van Steenbergen either (2x)
> 
> It's actually an Italian



Ah! You're throwing us off the scent by asking a question to which the answer isn't a Belgian. Sneaky! 



The Couch said:


> One last try... Magne?



Nope. If you want a very large clue, it's a cyclist who died in mysterious circumstances, rumoured to have been murdered by fascists.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Aug 2015)

The Couch said:


> One last try... Magne?





smutchin said:


> Nope. If you want a very large clue, it's a cyclist who died in mysterious circumstances, rumoured to have been murdered by fascists.



A bit harsh, one letter - it's Magni not Magne


----------



## smutchin (17 Aug 2015)

Yeah, change the e to an i and you're a bit closer to the right answer, though you'd still also need to change the 'Ma' to 'Bott' and the 'gn' to 'ecch' and then add an 'a' to the end.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Aug 2015)

smutchin said:


> Yeah, change the e to an i and you're a bit closer to the right answer, though you'd still also need to change the 'Ma' to 'Bott' and the 'gn' to 'ecch' and then add an 'a' to the end.



I'm all over the bloody place with these questions:
Magni is the answer to the Tour of Flanders 3 times winner question.

I've not a bloody clue what your question was


----------



## smutchin (17 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> I'm all over the bloody place with these questions:
> Magni is the answer to the Tour of Flanders 3 times winner question.
> 
> I've not a bloody clue what your question was



Oh, I see!

I think @The Couch was offering Magni as the answer to my question about who Henri Desgrange gave the nickname Butterfly (to which the answer is Bottechia).

I had no idea Magni was also the answer to the question about who won Flanders three times, but that would explain the clue about it being a 'big' name...


----------



## The Couch (18 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> I'm all over the bloody place with these questions:
> Magni is the answer to the Tour of Flanders 3 times winner question.






smutchin said:


> I think @The Couch was offering Magni as the answer to my question about who Henri Desgrange gave the nickname Butterfly (to which the answer is Bottechia).


Actually my guess was really Magne (Antonin Magne):





Checking the actual dates, he was also pretty late to coincide with Desgrange (although unlike Robic, he actually won the Tour before Desgrange died )

Bottecchia wasn't a name that I knew ...I am assuming the "history of the Tour de France" documentary(s) I saw, didn't really highlight him.. but he was the first Italian to win it, won it twice and wore the yellow jersey from start to finish, so a name I'll try to remember
(side comment: the ears of Bottecchia actually seem to lose it versus the 2 guys I gave a go at, no? )


----------



## The Couch (18 Aug 2015)

Who are the cyclists who have won the World Championship Road Race (a record) 3 times?
(I actually got this question myself on a general knowledge quiz last year... and I didn't manage to get it )


And (a bit of a give-away) a 2nd question... who is the cyclist that has ended most on the podium, but has never won it


----------



## smutchin (18 Aug 2015)

The Couch said:


> Actually my guess was really Magne (Antonin Magne):



Ah!



> Bottecchia wasn't a name that I knew ...I am assuming the "history of the Tour de France" documentary(s) I saw, didn't really highlight him.. but he was the first Italian to win it, won it twice and wore the yellow jersey from start to finish, so a name I'll try to remember



His is a fascinating story. Grew up in extreme poverty, illiterate, finished 5th in his first Giro in 1923 while riding as an independent (with no team), rode the Tour the same year having joined Henri Pelissier's Automoto team and wore the yellow jersey for six stages, accused of winning the Tour in 1924 without trying(!), won it again convincingly the following year, then in 1926 had a bit of a mental breakdown and withdrew from the race. Less than a year later, he was dead from mysterious injuries suffered while out on a training ride, rumoured to have been murdered because of his anti-fascist leanings.



> (side comment: the ears of Bottecchia actually seem to lose it versus the 2 guys I gave a go at, no? )



Yes, definitely. Robic especially really does look a bit like a butterfly.


----------



## Legs (18 Aug 2015)

The Couch said:


> Who are the cyclists who have won the World Championship Road Race (a record) *3* times?


5 surely - Jeannie Longo?

Assuming, though, that you meant men, I know that Oscar Freire won three, and I'm guessing that Merckx did too. Anyone else in that club?


----------



## The Couch (18 Aug 2015)

Legs said:


> 5 surely - Jeannie Longo?
> 
> Assuming, though, that you meant men..


To keep the questions still somewhat do-able (is that a word?), I am indeed confining it to men's cycling


Legs said:


> ..Oscar Freire won three, and I'm guessing that Merckx did too...


I also went for those 2 in that quiz I did  ... but that's not the complete answer


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Aug 2015)

The Couch said:


> Who are the cyclists who have won the World Championship Road Race (a record) 3 times?
> (I actually got this question myself on a general knowledge quiz last year... and I didn't manage to get it )
> 
> 
> And (a bit of a give-away) a 2nd question... who is the cyclist that has ended most on the podium, but has never won it


Freire, Merckx, Binda? 

Most podiums must be Valverde


----------



## The Couch (19 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> Freire, Merckx, Binda?
> 
> Most podiums must be Valverde


Indeed, ValvPiti is the Poulidor of World Championships

You got 3 correct names for the record-holders... but there is another person


----------



## The Couch (19 Aug 2015)

The Couch said:


> Who held the solo-record of most Tour de France victories for the longest time (so before another managed to tie it)?
> 
> FYI, I am talking GC wins, not stage wins





smutchin said:


> Ah! You're throwing us off the scent by asking a question to which the answer isn't a Belgian. Sneaky!


As you have seen already, many of the answers are indeed Belgians... and this one is as well

Philippe Thys





Considering he had 3 wins separated by the war, he theoretically could have still been the current record holder (i.e. have more than 5 wins)


----------



## The Couch (19 Aug 2015)

What is the number that Wouter Weylandt wore when he crashed in the Giro and which is retired ever since?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Aug 2015)

The Couch said:


> What is the number that Wouter Weylandt wore when he crashed in the Giro and which is retired ever since?


108


----------



## The Couch (19 Aug 2015)

What was the previous name of Omloop Het NIeuwsblad?

It feels like a classics monument already, but when was the first edition of the Strade Bianchi?


----------



## smutchin (19 Aug 2015)

The Couch said:


> What was the previous name of Omloop Het NIeuwsblad?



I can't remember, but I'm fairly certain it was the name of another newspaper - Het Volk rings a bell, is that it?



> It feels like a classics monument already, but when was the first edition of the Strade Bianchi?



In its current incarnation, it's only a few years old (third edition this year?), but I know it has existed longer than that in different forms.


----------



## The Couch (19 Aug 2015)

smutchin said:


> I can't remember, but I'm fairly certain it was the name of another newspaper - Het Volk rings a bell, is that it?


Damnit... you guys are too fast 


smutchin said:


> In its current incarnation, it's only a few years old (third edition this year?), but I know it has existed longer than that in different forms.


Yeah, talking about the "Strade Bianchi concept/race" not this exact name 
(apparently they dumped the bank sponsor in the name since the 2012 edition, so it was the 4th editon)


----------



## Aravis (16 Jul 2019)

I can't find a more recent version of this thread, so I hope this one will do.

The rest day is nearly over, thank goodness. To while away a few more minutes, here's a little teaser:







Who are the two TDF winners in the picture?
Which rider is an ex world road champion?
Who's in yellow (51)?

By all means name the others if you wish!


----------



## Crackle (17 Jul 2019)

Ooh, is 51 Lemond, the guy with the headband is Delgado and is that Fignon on the right in yellow?


----------



## Aravis (17 Jul 2019)

Good try. Delgado and Fignon are correct, Fignon being the one second from the right. But to get the complete picture you need to pin down which race it is. It's not the 1989 Tour.


----------



## smutchin (18 Jul 2019)

Aravis said:


> Good try. Delgado and Fignon are correct, Fignon being the one second from the right. But to get the complete picture you need to pin down which race it is. It's not the 1989 Tour.



Wincanton Classic 1990?


----------



## smutchin (18 Jul 2019)

Ok, slightly more serious answer...

Is the green jersey Steven Rooks?

ETA: If it’s not the 1988 Tour, it must be the 1986 Vuelta. So maybe the green jersey is Robert Millar?


----------



## smutchin (18 Jul 2019)

Aravis said:


> Which rider is an ex world road champion?



I’m guessing at Sean Kelly being the Kas rider on the right of the pic.


----------



## Aravis (19 Jul 2019)

smutchin said:


> Ok, slightly more serious answer...
> 
> Is the green jersey Steven Rooks?
> 
> ETA: If it’s not the 1988 Tour, *it must be the 1986 Vuelta. So maybe the green jersey is Robert Millar?*


All correct, bar one detail!


----------



## smutchin (20 Jul 2019)

Ah! Got it - Millar is on the left in yellow. Don’t know who the green jersey is. Or which one is the ex world champion (that may or may not be Kelly on the right but he was never world champ, of course - I was thinking of Roche, but I don’t think he is in the pic).


----------



## Aravis (20 Jul 2019)

Well done @smutchin. I've been away with computer woes until now, so catching up.

The photo came from a charity shop book in French, mainly pictures from the Tour. It was there purely to illustrate the formation of echelons, with no other description, and it was a while before it dawned on me it wasn't from the Tour. With most of the numbers and kit visible it's possible to decode.

No 2 is the 1978 World Champion Gerrie Knetemann, one of my favourites. He died from a heart attack aged 53 while riding his bike with friends. Perhaps not the worst way, though it can't have been nice for those who were there.

For the record:

41 - Pello Ruiz Cabestany
20 - Angel Camarillo
124 - Isidro Juarez
59 - Peter Harings
24 - Dominique Garde

A couple of names I remember.


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Jul 2019)

Did I win?


----------



## smutchin (21 Jul 2019)

Aravis said:


> 1978 World Champion Gerrie Knetemann



...is a pointless answer! 

(They did once have Tour winners as a question in the final round of Pointless - I got three zero-scoring answers straight off: Pingeon, Zoetemelk, Janssen. I'd stuggle a bit more if the question were World Champions, though Janssen would probably be good for that too.)


----------



## rich p (22 Jul 2019)

Flloyd Landis would have been pointless for a short while.


----------



## brommers (22 Jul 2019)

smutchin said:


> ...is a pointless answer!
> 
> (They did once have Tour winners as a question in the final round of Pointless - I got three zero-scoring answers straight off: Pingeon, Zoetemelk, Janssen. I'd stuggle a bit more if the question were World Champions, though Janssen would probably be good for that too.)



You're over thinking this Smutch. Most of the general public wouldn't be able to name 1


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2019)

brommers said:


> You're over thinking this Smutch. Most of the general public wouldn't be able to name 1



True, but it only takes one person out of the 100 surveyed to have heard of Bernard Thevenet and that’s the jackpot out the window.

(I can’t remember if Thevenet was a pointless answer or not but I do remember being surprised at a couple that weren’t)


----------



## Aravis (26 Jul 2019)

smutchin said:


> True, but it only takes one person out of the 100 surveyed to have heard of Bernard Thevenet and that’s the jackpot out the window.
> 
> (I can’t remember if Thevenet was a pointless answer or not but I do remember being surprised at a couple that weren’t)


I think I went for Gimondi, Walkowiak, and probably Van Impe. A good spread, and I'd've been fine. You could've won with Stephen Roche, so I think anyone knowing the subject would've very unlucky not to.

Colombia is close to becoming the 14th nation to win the Tour de France, and also the ninth to produce a winner of all three grand tours. There's an unexpectedly long time to wait for tomorrow's action, so while we wait:

Which are the other eight, and which was the last nation to add itself to the list?


----------



## Aravis (28 Jul 2019)

As that one fell like a lead balloon, I'll try another. Watching today reminded me of something. In which year was the Paris circuit raced in the opposite direction?


----------



## smutchin (28 Jul 2019)

Aravis said:


> As that one fell like a lead balloon...



Possibly because Colombia are the 10th, not the 9th (at least until Horner retrospectively has his Vuelta taken off him).


----------



## Aravis (29 Jul 2019)

smutchin said:


> Possibly because Colombia are the 10th, not the 9th (at least until Horner retrospectively has his Vuelta taken off him).


I think my brain's developed a filter which protects me from seeing that one.


----------



## smutchin (29 Jul 2019)

GB would be the most recent, by the way.

Full list (but not necessarily in this order) is:
Belgium, obvs
France
Italy
Spain
Switzerland
Ireland
Netherlands
USA
GB

Not a clue on the wrong way round Paris question!


----------



## andrew_s (17 Aug 2019)

The Col de l'Iseran (2770 m) was the highest KOM on this year's Tour, but what's been the lowest KOM for a major race? (UCI x.1 or better.)


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Aug 2019)

andrew_s said:


> The Col de l'Iseran (2770 m) was the highest KOM on this year's Tour, but what's been the lowest KOM for a major race? (UCI x.1 or better.)


Alex Dowsett in ride London Surrey would take some beating !


----------



## andrew_s (18 Aug 2019)

Box Hill is about 180 m, and Newlands Corner is about 170 m. 
You can go quite a bit lower than that.


----------



## smutchin (18 Aug 2019)

My guess would be the Tour of Denmark.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Oct 2019)

One for @rich p...phone me if you want.

View: https://twitter.com/MillionaireUK/status/1180923909329362944?s=19


----------



## andrew_s (11 Oct 2019)

smutchin said:


> My guess would be the Tour of Denmark.


Climb by bike lists up to 1800m for the country concerned.
If it makes it easier, the KOM was at 20m


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Oct 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> One for @rich p...phone me if you want.


Well, Cav has finished first four times ...


----------



## Aravis (12 Oct 2019)

andrew_s said:


> Climb by bike lists up to 1800m for the country concerned.
> If it makes it easier, the KOM was at 20m


Is it the Tour of Israel? It looks as though this took place at least once, in 2010, and the Dead Sea was on the route. So you could have had a big categorised climb finishing below sea level if you wanted to.

The reverse circuit in Paris was 1988, by the way. It was quite a noteworthy thing at the time but seems to be largely forgotten. Here it is:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XH7jQL0A_g


----------



## andrew_s (19 Oct 2019)

Aravis said:


> Is it the Tour of Israel? It looks as though this took place at least once, in 2010, and the Dead Sea was on the route. So you could have had a big categorised climb finishing below sea level if you wanted to.


Right idea, but "major race" cuts that out.

It was the Arctic Race of Norway, the time they visited Nordkapp.
The bottom of the tunnel to reach the island is at 212 m below sea level, and the exit and KOM is at about 20 m. The climb out is about 2.5 km at 9%.


----------

